# Sketchup and Windows 7



## xy mosian (2 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
Since moving to Windows 7, about a year ago, I have been dissapointed that Sketchup takes so long to load/start up. Now I don't like software that continually seeks to update itself, they always seem to want to just as I want to get some work done, so I turn off that facility. This made no difference.
Yesterday I came across an interesting fact. If I tell my firewall to block all internet access just before I start Sketchup, it loads in about half the time. Make of that what you will.
Trawling the internet I came up with another point of interest. Starting a new drawing and adding any element to it, I use a line, then closing Sketchup declining the Save? prompt has Sketchup closing in a blink.

By the way I have a problem with a plugin. Does anyone use Sketchup, free, with Windows 8?
xy


----------



## WandrinAndy (2 Feb 2013)

xy mosian":kt7iexq2 said:


> Hi all,
> Since moving to Windows 7, about a year ago, I have been dissapointed that Sketchup takes so long to load/start up. Now I don't like software that continually seeks to update itself, they always seem to want to just as I want to get some work done, so I turn off that facility. This made no difference.
> Yesterday I came across an interesting fact. If I tell my firewall to block all internet access just before I start Sketchup, it loads in about half the time. Make of that what you will.
> Trawling the internet I came up with another point of interest. Starting a new drawing and adding any element to it, I use a line, then closing Sketchup declining the Save? prompt has Sketchup closing in a blink.
> ...




I had virtually identical issues, xy. 

Like you, I also don't like software that continually seeks to update itself and had also turned off that facility by whatever means possible.... And almost think that this might have been at least part of the cause of my issue.

Also discovered that SKP.8 would perform perfectly quickly if I left my network link down. 

Please give me a day or two to remember exactly how it became fixed..... There is no need to go to Windows.8 which by all accounts is .......



Please would you check whether you are running Sketchup Version 8.0.15158


----------



## xy mosian (2 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the response Andy. 
I am using Sketchup 8.0.16846 at the moment, I updated last evening thinking the slow start problem might have been sorted with the latest release.
I found out about blocking the internet traffic by looking at internet connections as Sketchup started. Initially I was adding IP addresses to the host file, redirecting them away from Sketchup to localhost. As the list got longer, up to ten I think, I decided it would just be easier to block all traffic while starting Sketchup. It isn't a problem really.
I too have read that Windows 8 is not really worth changing to, not at present at least. My question was in relation to the plugin mentioned in my signature, basically I would like to know if it will work with Windows 8. I have no reason to think that it will not but would like to check that anyway.

xy


----------

